
Show HN: GitHub v3 API implemented in VimL - wsdjeg
https://github.com/wsdjeg/GitHub-api.vim
======
JeremyBanks
I mis-read this was "implemented in VRML".

That would be impressive. :P

------
voaie
Please mention the "curl" dependency in the readme.

~~~
sethish
What platform are you on that doesn't ship with curl?

~~~
dradtke
Windows comes to mind.

------
lallysingh
So.. what is this and how/when would I use it?

~~~
positr0n
It's an implementation of the github api in vimL, the native vim language. So
you would use it to build a vim extension that interacts with github.

~~~
echaozh
Implementation of an ... SDK, maybe? Implementation of an API would be another
Github, right?

~~~
yaourt
You're just making life difficult for people by arguing stupidly obvious
specifics

~~~
sinsterizme
Well it confused me for a couple seconds. Just seems lazy and careless to call
it something it clearly is not

------
throwanem
Couple of notes on the title:

\- it should probably start with "Show HN: " (which is kind of a convention
when you're posting your own code)

\- the indefinite article in English has two forms, the choice of which
depends on whether the word following starts with a consonant or a vowel
sound. In the former case, use "a"; in the latter, use "an". Since "GitHub"
starts with a consonant sound, the correct usage here would be "A GitHub..."

HTH! HAND.

~~~
dang
We added "Show HN" above.

